# Snowbear Mount Help - Cross-Member No Fit



## toadmiller (Dec 3, 2006)

Greetings - Thanks in advance to anyone who has useful input on the following problem. I'm prepared to weed through the mine field, and once I'm done getting flamed and beat up for buying a Snowbear I hope to obtain some useful advice here. For what it's worth, I too bought it knowing it was not a commercial duty blade, etc. etc.

I purchased a used Snowbear and purchased the vehicle-specific mount kit from Snowbear for my 1999 Toyota 4runner. The mount kit is the correct one and the plates fit the frame holes, etc. but the mounts, once in place, are about 1/2" to narrow for the cross-member bar! I assumed at first it was a positioning issue, etc. but with everything very loose mounted and lots of play, no way. I expected some minor mods to the existing mount plates holes would be necessary, but this is too far off for minor adjustment. Has anyone had any similar experience?

Thanks all!


----------



## PhantomRacer (Dec 27, 2004)

The mount for my 94 chevy mounted up perfect. No drama..no tweaking..pretty easy...

Call SB on the phone..they are very good about helping out with problems..

Paul


----------



## CruZer (Oct 24, 2006)

Same thing with my '98 S10 PU. It was a simple boly on process.


----------



## bryanj23 (Nov 17, 2006)

*Same Problem*

Ran into the same thing with my jeep. Solved the issue when I noticed that the bracket would not sit perfectly straight from the front but angled slightly in towards the middle of the jeep. Issue was resolved by using a grinder to take about an 1/8" off the top part of the bracket to allow it to mount straight.


----------



## MR PLOW (Jan 1, 2005)

*SnowBear frame mounts*

I had the same problem mounting my bear to my 90 trooper.
I used my 4ton porta power and a torch, I heated the mounts and
used the porta power to move the mounts out about 1/2 of an inch.
This was 5 years ago and I am still plowing with it


----------



## snowfighter75 (Mar 10, 2007)

Snow Bear says this can happen. Its a comon problem sometimes. Just use a drill or a grinder to bore out the holes a bit till it fits. What ever you have to do to make it fit. No one frame is exactly the same. Very comon!!


----------



## sday88 (Feb 20, 2007)

I had the same problem with the custom mounts angling in towards the center of the vehicle and the cross member wouldn't fit. I just loosened everything up as much as I could until the cross member fit, then I tightned all the bolts. Had to do some pushing and pulling to get everything together, but it fit in the end.


----------

